# Brooks Brothers Mad Men Edition Suit



## flatline (Dec 22, 2008)

I'll admit it, it's almost entirely a publicity grab, but I still really like the sound of this suit:

https://www.uncrate.com/men/style/suits-blazers/brooks-brothers-mad-men-edition-suit/

Not for $1000, but still.... a BB suit with side vents!


----------



## smallwonder (Jun 29, 2009)

Nice suit, but they only made 250 of them?


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

I have about 10 BB suits and jackets w/ side vents. They're not that rare on the racks of Los Hermanos Brooks.


----------



## obiwan (Feb 2, 2007)

I've seen the suit while shopping @ 346 Madison Avenue, its not bad looking but I have to wonder how long the narrow lapels will be in fashion?


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

¬
agree, I very tired of all these ultra narrow lapels.

Frankly, I'm a bit tired of hearing about Mad Men, and how cool it is slash looks.


----------



## ExpertiseInNone (Nov 5, 2008)

Does the suit have darts in it? It looks like it has darts. I always look at the suits on that show and never see any darts, but I could just be blind. If it was slim without darts, that would be wonderful.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

ExpertiseInNone said:


> If it was slim without darts, that would be wonderful.


It's not possible to be truly slim without darts.
​


----------



## amplifiedheat (Jun 9, 2008)

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Frankly, I'm a bit tired of hearing about Mad Men, and how cool it is slash looks.


I never bought into it in the first place. (Street cred is not a liquid asset, but it does appreciate.)


----------



## dfischer1 (Nov 11, 2008)

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> ¬
> agree, I very tired of all these ultra narrow lapels.


I wouldn't call these ultra-narrow -- TaT lapels are ultra-narrow. This suit's lapels are narrow...but in perfect proportion to the overall slimness of the suit, and about an inch wider than the actual suits on the show.

To me, this looks very much like a RLBL-style. Nothing special.

DF


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Interview with Janie Bryant about it here: https://www.gq.com/style/blogs/the-gq-eye/2009/10/method-to-the-madness.html



Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> ¬
> agree, I very tired of all these ultra narrow lapels.
> 
> Frankly, I'm a bit tired of hearing about Mad Men, and how cool it is slash looks.


I've seen worse in the way of narrow lapels, and they will _date_ worse than those. Just like, I dunno... seven-fold ties, super high lapel gorge, low rise trousers... chisel toes. :devil:

Have you watched the show? Seeing the characters wearing the clothes in motion is better than looking at stills on the AMC website. It also happens to be a good show.



ExpertiseInNone said:


> Does the suit have darts in it? It looks like it has darts. I always look at the suits on that show and never see any darts, but I could just be blind. If it was slim without darts, that would be wonderful.


A couple of the suits, maybe. I think Draper and especially Sterling have worn a sack suit here and there.



Peak and Pine said:


> It's not possible to be truly slim without darts.
> ​


A lot of Victorian garments were VERY slim without the benefit of darts. Hmm, where's Sator when you need him?



dfischer1 said:


> I wouldn't call these ultra-narrow -- TaT lapels are ultra-narrow. This suit's lapels are narrow...but in perfect proportion to the overall slimness of the suit, and about an inch wider than the actual suits on the show.
> 
> To me, this looks very much like a RLBL-style. Nothing special.
> 
> DF


I agree that the lapels are just narrow enough and in proportion to the suit. Another good example is JFK's suits and ties. He wasn't all that fashion forward back then apart from making two button suits a little more popular.

I think the suit being worn by a model would be a better gauge as to how it fits and looks.


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

flatline said:


> I'll admit it, it's almost entirely a publicity grab, but I still really like the sound of this suit:
> 
> https://www.uncrate.com/men/style/suits-blazers/brooks-brothers-mad-men-edition-suit/
> 
> Not for $1000, but still.... a BB suit with side vents!


Thanks BB, but no thanks


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Mar 10, 2008)

This seems a bit redundant. Wasn't Brooks' original purpose in introducing the 1818 Fitzgerald model to have a suit with that early 60's aesthetic? On top of that Black Fleece makes this even more redundant. Plus, one thing that retailers and designers seem to ignore (which I find annoying) is that while the cut of the jackets in such "Mad Men" inspired suits is pretty spot on, the cut of the trousers on the real suits of that era (as evidenced on "Mad Men") was much fuller and the waist cut much higher than the low-rise, drainpipe trousers put out now as part of these '''Mad Men' inspired" suits. The trousers on these limited edition suits are probably no different in this regard.


----------



## Friedrichsen (Oct 8, 2009)

obiwan said:


> I've seen the suit while shopping @ 346 Madison Avenue, its not bad looking but I have to wonder how long the narrow lapels will be in fashion?


I have a coupple of narw lapel-suits and I detest them. There's just something disproportional about them and from this point on I refraim from buying anything "fashionable" - but hey we were all 22 at some point, right?


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

I don't understand how looking like a character from some silly show makes you cool. Sorry, but is someone's real life lacking so much that he must pretend he is someone who is pretending to be someone?


----------



## David Reeves (Dec 19, 2008)

just looks like every off the rack suit these days.......nothing special at all, and not really like the ones on the show apart from the color and the fact that oooh wow! it has a Television fold.


----------



## Pleasant McIvor (Apr 14, 2008)

Jovan said:


> I've seen worse in the way of narrow lapels, and they will _date_ worse than those. Just like, I dunno... seven-fold ties, super high lapel gorge, low rise trousers... chisel toes. :devil:


I understand how all these items will obsolesce, except seven-fold ties. Please excuse what may be an ignorant question: what about these makes them like the others in your list?


----------



## kennydrama (Sep 12, 2009)

z zegna has been making pretty narrow lapeled suits for a long time now. i think the style looks great on me - i'm slim. if your a slim and in shape guy, they look great.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

flatline said:


> I'll admit it, it's almost entirely a publicity grab, but I still really like the sound of this suit:
> 
> https://www.uncrate.com/men/style/suits-blazers/brooks-brothers-mad-men-edition-suit/
> 
> Not for $1000, but still.... a BB suit with side vents!


With the hacking pockets, it looks rather British. To be honest, it doesn't look too "Mad Men" to me.

It also doesn't look like a suit worth $1,000. $500 maybe, but not $1,000.


----------



## vinliny (Oct 20, 2006)

Nice PR for BB.


----------



## gracian (Jan 7, 2006)

I wonder what BB suits in the 1960's really looked like.


----------



## Reds & Tops (Feb 20, 2009)

*Brooks Brothers for Mad Men*

Interesting post here. More BB collaborations.


----------



## Mad-Men (Oct 15, 2009)

clothing stores are jumping on the fame of the show to promote customer traffic. It started with banana republic, nothing wrong with it, its all public relation and advertising which falls under MARKETING. Bottom line is... its a suit for sale, and do you like it and the price.


----------



## TDI GUY (Oct 26, 2008)

"'static' grey fabric" 

I like it.

Nice to see a specialty suit like this coming in at under a grand.


----------



## amplifiedheat (Jun 9, 2008)

Jovan said:


> A lot of Victorian garments were VERY slim without the benefit of darts. Hmm, where's Sator when you need him?


Men's clothing moved away from the side seam a _very_ long time ago.


----------



## hth2002 (Aug 30, 2009)

These are great. I only wish I had the need for a suit.
Narrow lapels are always in style for us short slim guys, because the lapels are in proportion to the size of the suit. Wide lapels make us look like we are wearing our big brother's suits and got the length chopped.


----------



## rwjones (Jan 29, 2009)

Janie Bryant's pretty hot.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Pleasant McIvor said:


> I understand how all these items will obsolesce, except seven-fold ties. Please excuse what may be an ignorant question: what about these makes them like the others in your list?


The huge knots they make will seem pretty dated in a few years.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

Jovan said:


> Interview with Janie Bryant about it here: https://www.gq.com/style/blogs/the-gq-eye/2009/10/method-to-the-madness.html
> 
> I've seen worse in the way of narrow lapels, and they will _date_ worse than those. Just like, I dunno... seven-fold ties, super high lapel gorge, low rise trousers... chisel toes. :devil:


Yup, all those things will be dated as well.
Skinny labels are just a bit too fashionable/ubiquitous for my taste_ right now_.



> Have you watched the show? Seeing the characters wearing the clothes in motion is better than looking at stills on the AMC website. It also happens to be a good show.


Actually, I think the the exact opposite.
It is a pretty good show (though not in the same league as _The Sopranos_, or _The Wire_), but to my eye, it's so hyper-stylized that the visuals can go as far as to detract from the acting/writing.

Plus, the show's style is overexposed right now, you can't turn on the TV, or open a magazine without reading about it.


----------



## amplifiedheat (Jun 9, 2008)

Jovan said:


> The huge knots they make will seem pretty dated in a few years.


It is possible to tie a respectable knot with a seven-fold tie (i.e. a four-in-hand that looks like a half-Windsor), and the weight certainly helps it hang better. I can certainly imagine the Prince of Kent pulling it off.


----------



## svb (Dec 5, 2007)

It's up on the BB website now too:

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/madmen/madmen.tem?CMP=EMC-101909d

One period detail that seems to be missing is the lower part of the lapel being rounded off, although I think I prefer it this way.

I can't say I'm a fan of putting the "Mad Men" branding on the label, though.


----------



## 88 Pelican (Dec 8, 2008)

Frankly, I'm surprised it took them this long to come up with it.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

*Brooks "Mad Men" campaign*

I don't know whether to be amused or irritated by the Brothers "Mad Men" suits that I received email about today from BB. Opinions?????
Cheers.
Tom


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Both seem like modest overreactions.


----------



## smallwonder (Jun 29, 2009)

I got the email from BB today "Look like Don Draper". Kind of tacky if you ask me.


----------



## chilton (Jul 16, 2008)

Knowing the shows popularity, I was wondering when this was going to happen. Undecided if I like or dislike the idea yet.


----------



## msphotog (Jul 5, 2006)

My first thought was, I love the suit, how much is it? Then, wow, that's pretty reasonable, then I saw they don't make it in my size
Oh well, I can't afford it anyway....


----------



## boatshoe (Oct 30, 2008)

The suit looks ok. But I think I'd be a bit embarrassed if someone came up to me and said, "Hey, isn't that the Brooks Brothers Don Draper suit?" It's not for me, but I suppose people will buy it.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 13, 2008)

IM it's a nice suit; I would like to see BB continue this and expand the Fitzgerald line beyond 2B notch center-vents.


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

There are bound to be some 'trend setters' who think its cool or now to purchase one, but I wonder if the attraction will last into next season.


----------



## tintin (Nov 19, 2004)

Just like Brooks Brothers - - To introduce a Summer suit in the Fall. It's nice to see that they're timing hasn't changed in 25 years.


----------



## The Louche (Jan 30, 2008)

boatshoe said:


> The suit looks ok. But I think I'd be a bit embarrassed if someone came up to me and said, "Hey, isn't that the Brooks Brothers Don Draper suit?" It's not for me, but I suppose people will buy it.





smallwonder said:


> I got the email from BB today "Look like Don Draper". Kind of tacky if you ask me.





Mad Hatter said:


> IM it's a nice suit; I would like to see BB continue this and expand the Fitzgerald line beyond 2B notch center-vents.


I think it cheapens the BB brand a bit - an American institution resorting to a fad TV show for curb appeal? That said, its a decent looking suit. I also agree that BB should expand the Fitzgerald line further.


----------



## Reds & Tops (Feb 20, 2009)

tintin said:


> Just like Brooks Brothers - - To introduce a Summer suit in the Fall. It's nice to see that they're timing hasn't changed in 25 years.


+1 on that. It'd be a great thing to see in March. I guess they had their hands tied with the premier...


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

With slanted pockets and double vents it's not really a "Fitzgerald" suit anymore since that model is inspired by John _Fitzgerald_ Kennedy.


----------



## rl1856 (Jun 7, 2005)

Well looking closely at the DD suit, it appears to have darts. Though both Draper and Roger Sterling have worn Sacks this year. Pete Campbell has worn 3r2 sacks during most of the shows run.

Part of the MM Suit promotion on the BB web site includes scans of period catalogs. Unfortunately, you can not zoom into the catalog pages. It would be very nice to be able to see the clothing details of BB c1960-63.

For a glimpse of what BB clothing looked like in the early 60's I think the BB heritage book that was in the stores a year or 2 ago included a picture of a 346 store window from c1963. The suits looked great, and while the lapels were narrower than what is current now, the suits could be worn today without raising an eyebrow.

Great show. Really looking forward to the last 3 episodes of the season.

Best,

Ross


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

I think it's a decent-looking suit no matter what "As Seen on TV!" pedigree it is being promoted with. If it gets men to consider wearing suits more often instead of the untucked, untailored, unbearable hipster-schlock then I'm all for it and would even hope to see a Mad Men tab on the BB website.


----------



## TDI GUY (Oct 26, 2008)

Does anyone know more about Brooks' involvement with the show? They always receive a thank you at the end of each episode.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

smallwonder said:


> I got the email from BB today "Look like Don Draper". Kind of tacky if you ask me.


I actually prefer to look like me.

Only younger and thinner!!


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Quay said:


> I think it's a decent-looking suit no matter what "As Seen on TV!" pedigree it is being promoted with. If it gets men to consider wearing suits more often instead of the untucked, untailored, unbearable hipster-schlock then I'm all for it and would even hope to see a Mad Men tab on the BB website.


Finally, a glass that's half-full. I agree completely.



TDI GUY said:


> Does anyone know more about Brooks' involvement with the show? They always receive a thank you at the end of each episode.


I think they've made some of the suits, shirts, and ties.


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

I agree with Jovan here. I've actually never seen the television show, but if it inspires men to dress a bit better, well, that's just fine in my book. It may be a little tacky to link BB with a TV program, but they're not forcing you to buy it. 

J. Press got some sales from a silk scarf worn by a character on a show called "Gossip Girl." Apparently there was a craze related to the scarf as the result of the show and a NY Times piece on the scarf. I have no interest in the TV show, but if it makes more people aware of Press and gets them a little cash, I've no problem with it.


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm waiting for the Roger Sterling "FU My Name Is On The Building" double-breasted gray suit from BB.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Sterling is more of a three piece guy.


----------



## medhat (Jan 15, 2006)

*what do think of this as a value-priced alternative*

Just came across this website regarding a suit from Club Monaco. Anyone out there with experience with this suit?

https://www.valetmag.com/style/products/2009/inside-club-monacos-new-suit-080609.php/

I don't live near a Club Monaco (closest would be in Chicago), but what would the forum think would be a reasonable price for the experiment?


----------



## sjk (Dec 1, 2007)

I'd be willing to bet that Janie Bryant must go to BB for a lot of costuming items that they don't make themselves. Case in point, on last evening's episode, Don Draper was clearly wearing the BB blue Glen Plaid pajamas.


----------



## WillisGeigerFan (Apr 24, 2007)

All that is remaining online are 36 and 38 regular suits. They sold like hotcakes.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

Yep, super slim darted suits are still popular, from Monaco and J. Crew and up.


----------



## Tonyp (May 8, 2007)

I like the gray sharkskin color and the jacket portion looks ok. I like the hnad finishing but how about the pants. Are the tapered at the bottm. aRe the flat front or pleated? I would like the see the whole suit before I buy it.


----------



## RRoberts (Oct 25, 2009)

The pants have flat front trousers, not sure if theyre tapered. Suit is supposed to be slimmer than the fitz so I would guess they probably are.


----------



## rl1856 (Jun 7, 2005)

I understand that Ms. Bryant has used BB as a clothing source since the first season. Supposedly many of the suit fabrics and patterns are from the BB archives. I find this surprising, because until this season there have been very few authentic 3r2 sacks that can be identified as BB or even Press. Many of the characters on the show are from the NE establishment and were born into aristrocratic families, attended boarding school and then Ivy League colleges. You would think that products of that environment, at that point in time, would be depicted wearing what we consider "Trad" attire. 

Great show....and only 2 episodes left in the season.

Best,

Ross


----------

